# Stunning TruStone Banded Malachite



## IPD_Mr (Jul 1, 2011)

This Trustone was one we just got from Ken Mayes. It was by far the best patterned, banded malachite we have yet to see from Trustone. The kit is a Jr. Statesman. Comments and critiques are always welcome.


----------



## renowb (Jul 1, 2011)

That is really nice!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 1, 2011)

Too bad you all can't see the actual pen - while my husband's photos are pretty darn good they still don't quite do justice to the pen.  It's that 2 dimension issue!  This is one of your nicest pens Mr. K.

_Mrs._


----------



## Lenny (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks Super!!!


----------



## Rick P (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice! I am a big fan of Malachite.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 1, 2011)

It does look great! The figure and the way it flows looks alot like the charoite trustone, only green.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 1, 2011)

Excellent Pen, My son turned one of those and it is beautiful stuff.


----------



## simomatra (Jul 1, 2011)

Stunning blank and a excellent pen


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 2, 2011)

Love the look of that. You sure didnt waste any time in using some of the material you got from me.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 2, 2011)

ken69912001 said:


> Love the look of that. You sure didnt waste any time in using some of the material you got from me.


 
When they look as good as that I couldn't help myself.  Thanks Ken.


----------



## Grizz (Jul 2, 2011)

That is one sweet looking pen.  Almost looks like candy.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome pattern and color. You done well with this pen. I like it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 2, 2011)

I was never really fond of green.............................until now. THAT I like!


----------



## crispy (Jul 2, 2011)

hi i did one like this a few years ago not as good looking but still very impressed the customer ,yours looks great wonder how it would have looked in gold ? 
crispy


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 2, 2011)

That's an awesome pen.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 2, 2011)

Best Ive seen beautiful pen and work.:biggrin:


----------



## Dorno (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep I have to agree that is a mighty fine looking pen there. you have done a great job well done.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## EarlD (Jul 2, 2011)

Fantastic pen!  Great combination of blank and kit choice.
Earl


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes I totally agree


*STUNNING!*​


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nicely done, Sir! Banded Malachite is one of my favorites.


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 2, 2011)

Uh!  Guess I'll get to see the real thing, tomorrow?    Huh, Will I ????? arty:arty:arty:  Looks great, even in the 2 D pics!


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 2, 2011)

A beautiful pen.  I have made several banded malachite pens that I thought were some of the nicest that I have made, but this one blows them away.  Very nice blank and use of it!


----------



## wizard (Jul 2, 2011)

Gorgeous and Stunning!! That's my favorite Tru-Stone and without a doubt that has to be the prettiest and most unique patterning that I have ever seen. Wonderful work and great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing. Doc
P.S. Those Jr. Statesman components really bring out the elegance in that pen!!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 2, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Uh! Guess I'll get to see the real thing, tomorrow? Huh, Will I ????? arty:arty:arty: Looks great, even in the 2 D pics!


 

Depends on how good the cooking is :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  

love ya dad.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 2, 2011)

That's one beauty of a pen! LOVE that blank!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 2, 2011)

crispy said:


> hi i did one like this a few years ago not as good looking but still very impressed the customer ,yours looks great wonder how it would have looked in gold ?
> crispy


 

In MHO the gold doesn't bring the "pop" to the blank that a kit like this does.  I always leaned toward favoring gold until I started working with some of the materials we have been blessed to hold - I usually put both colors next to a material I am working with if I have the least question about the look - generally I'll put each piece with the clip of a respective pen so that I can get a good idea about the look.  Hope this helps.

_Mrs._


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 2, 2011)

That is one excellent piece of tru-stone you have there.  Nicely done with the turning and the fit.  Looks really sharp on the kit you chose too.  Good job!


----------



## 76winger (Jul 2, 2011)

I love the Banded Malachite, it always makes a great looking pen. Especially when combined with the chrome and gold like this one. 
Beautiful!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 2, 2011)

Man that's nice, I love Malachite any way, but that piece is exceptional for Tru Stone.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.  It is easy to make something that looks so good when you start with a blank that is stunning from the start.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 2, 2011)

Malachite is my favorite material.  A big pen does it excellent justice!!!

I gave one to my wife and she treasures it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 2, 2011)

Come on Randy, you could have given your wife a winner from the uggliest pen contest and as long as you made it she would treasure it.  

I am like many who have posted on this and was a big fan of malachite even before I found pen turning.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 5, 2011)

I just heard from the Mrs. just a few minutes ago.  She sold the pen within an hour of being at work.  While I am happy it sold so quick, I wonder if I will ever see one that pretty again.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow.  I love that, it's super.  It is by far the nicest piece I have seen, talk about wish lists...


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 5, 2011)

*GREEN*

PROBABLY NOT!  :cat:  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:   
BUT YOU CAN'T KEEP THEM ALL!  THAT WAS A *BEAUTIFUL *PEN!



quote=IPD_Mr;1247441]I just heard from the Mrs. just a few minutes ago.  She sold the pen within an hour of being at work.  While I am happy it sold so quick, I wonder if I will ever see one that pretty again.[/quote]


----------

